# a mad man with a blue box



## Tikume (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich dachte es ist mal wieder Zeit für in paar Fingerübungen und habe mir eine virtuelle TARDIS gebaut.


Vorläufiges Endergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder der Zwischenstufen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Editor-Ansicht (Cinema 4D)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die 1&1 Edition:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

